# مغناطيس مولد للكهرباء(مخالف لحفظ الطاقة) free energy coil للعالم Steven Mark solid state generator



## مبتدىءلينوكس (21 ديسمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم 

ان عالم الطاقة الحرة ممتلئ باختراعات التى تتحدث عن اجهزة تولد لكهرباء مجانية

و منهم هذا الملف اللذى يغذى نفسه بالكهرباء وينتج فائض يصل الى 900% 

ان كنت لاتصدق فشاهد هذا الفلم عنه 

الرابط 

http://video.google.com/videoplay?do...74903373&hl=en
http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=167210479374903373&hl=en


















حتث انه يصلح لتوليد الكهرباء لتشغيل الاجهزة والانارة 

وفى انتظار ارائكم


----------



## مبتدىءلينوكس (21 ديسمبر 2008)

لانه من العلوم الغير مرغوب فيها لانها ليست اسثمارية للاغنياء 

فان تم بيع هذا المنت ستجد الالاف قد قاموا بنسخه
ولذالك ستجده منتشر على المواقع الاجنبية والمنتديات الاجنبية 


عموما 
هو يقترب كثير من فكرة المولد الكهربائي دائم الحركة

فهذا الجهازة عبارة عن عدة ملفات متداخلة وتسمي الملفات الابتدائية ووهى اللتى تولد المجال المغناطيسي بنظام ضربات متتاليةلقلب المجال المغناطيسي لعدة مراة بالثانية الواحدة مثلا 60 او 50 ذ\ث

والملفات الثانوية تحصل منها على خرج الكهرباء الذى تستخدمه فى الانارة 220 فولت مثلا والذى ياخذ جزء منه بسيط لتغذية الملفات الابتدائية 

لماذا يوجد فائض من الكهرباء 
الاجابة ببساطة 

لان داءرة التشغيل الالكترونية ترفع الجهد الكهربي لالاف الفولتات وهنا يكاد يكون التيار الكهربي المار بالاسلاك يقترب من الصفر مما ينتج عنه مجال مغناطيسي قوى يولد الكهرباء فى الملفات الثانوية واللتى تخرج لنا امبير عالى جدا 


الفكرة سهله ولكن السر فى التطبيق لتحصل على تلك الطاقة المجانية


----------



## مبتدىءلينوكس (21 ديسمبر 2008)

مزيد من المعلومات عنه

http://peswiki.com/index.php/Directo...roid_Generator

صورة لاحد تجارب الشباب 




 http://peswiki.com/index.php/Directo...roid_Generator


http://www.almohandes.org/vb/profile-do_addlist-userlist_buddy-u_91050.html


----------



## مبتدىءلينوكس (21 ديسمبر 2008)

بعض الصور 
لنماذج من ملفات


----------



## مبتدىءلينوكس (21 ديسمبر 2008)

ان شاء الله تعالى الموضوع تحت الدراسة لانه من السهل الممتنع

بمعنى سهل وصعب 

فكرة سهلة وصعبة التنفيذ 

عموما هو يعتمد على عدة ملفات الاولى ذات فولتاج عالى جدا وامبير قليل جدا جدا 


لعمل المجال المعناطيسي القوى داخل الكويل toroidal coil

وهذا المجال المغناطيسيب يمر فى دوائر داخل الكويل على خلاف باقى الملفات المغناطيسية 
وبالتالى فالتاثير له مباشر على الملف الثانوى المولد للكهرباء 220 فولت مثلا

للحصول على الكهرباء لابد من دائرة فولتاج عالى متقطع كما فى ملفات بوبينة السيارات وملفات الجهد العالى لشاشات التلفاز


وهذ هو السر 

فقد قال المخترع لافراد اللجنة فى الفلم 
هل تلاحظ اهتزاز الملف فى يديك فاجاب بنعم ى

مما يدل على المجال المغناطيسة الشديد داخل الملفات

وهذا النوع من الملفات يعطى كهرباء افضل بكثير من الترنسات القديمة المعروفه لدينا

ويمكنك ان تجده داخل بعض الاجهرة كالتلفاز

وهنا موقع لبعض انواع الكويل ولكن بدون دائرة رفع الجهد

http://www.nuvotem.com/en/products.shtml

صورة للملفات






وان كنت من محبي التجارب والحلول السريعة 

فاحضر ترنس صغير وقم بفك مالملفين الابتدلئي والثانوى 
ولاتنس ان تكتب قبل الفك خرج الملف الثانوى 
ودخل الملف الابتدائي

وقم اثناء الفك بعد اللفات لكل ملف كهربي 


ثم احضر بكرة شريط لاصق وواملئي فجواتها ببودر الكربون 

الصباع الداخلى للبطاريات الجافة 

حتى تعمل على زيادة كفاءة المجال المعناطيسي 

ثم قم بلف الملف الثانوى الاول ثم الملف الابتدائي مع مراعاة عدد اللفات لكل منهم 


والان الى بعض الشرح

لنفرض انك استخدمت ترنس الدخل له 220 فولت والخرج 6فولت 

الملف ال6 فولت هو ملف الدخل فى الكويل الجديد 
فقم بتغزيته بتيار متردد 6فولت الى الملف الثانوى 

و قس خرج الملف الابتدائي 
النتيجة ستكون مفاجاءة











http://www.fyslab.hut.fi/kurssit/Tfy...hjeet/33en.pdf

http://peswiki.com/index.php/Directo...roid_Generator


شاهد هذا الفلم 
تجربة فريدة وعجيبة

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=1M5j6f...eature=related

Electricity Amplification by Neo Magnet (update


رابط اخر لفلم للعالم شتفن مارك 

يشرح نوع اخر من ملفات توليد الكهرباء 
وهذا النوع لايحتوى على دوائر الكترونية او حتى شرائح كمبيوتر لتشغيله 

وانما يعتمد على اضافة ثلاثة مغناطيسات الى ملفاته حتى تخرج كهرباء تساوى 110 وات 
http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=pvLuQOKOVXQ

الفلم باسم Steven Mark solid state generator


----------



## مبتدىءلينوكس (21 ديسمبر 2008)

مبتدىءلينوكس قال:


> مزيد من المعلومات عنه
> 
> http://peswiki.com/index.php/directo...roid_generator
> 
> ...


اصافة سريعة 

هذا النموذج 
قد تم وضع 3 مغناطيسات على الملفات الثلاثة الموجودين وتم الحصول على خرج كهربي 90 فولت او اكثر طبقا لكلام العالم شتيفن مارك 

وهو يعمل على تلك الوضعية الافقية 
وان قمت بقلب الملف ووضعته مقلوب فلن تخرج منه اى كهرباء السبب هو تعارض المجال المغناطيسي للارض مع المجال المغناكيسي للملف

وعند نزع تلك المغانط منه فان الكهرباء تتوقف فورا 
تكنولوجيا


----------



## مبتدىءلينوكس (21 ديسمبر 2008)

المادة المستخدمة داخل الملف هى من الجرافيت على ما اعتقد والله اعلم


----------



## zzzccc (22 ديسمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم
اشكرك على هذا الموضوع الرائع 
والله هذا ما كنت ابحث عنه منذ زمن
ان شاء الله ساحاول دراسة هذا الموضوع وامكانية تطبيقه
جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## zzzccc (22 ديسمبر 2008)

بس والله دراسته صعبة
هههههه
الله المعين


----------



## سفياندر (22 ديسمبر 2008)

شكرا لكم لكن ممكن طريقة صنع هذا الملف و كيفية توليد الكهرباء من خلاله يعني مالادوات اللازمة و نريد شرح لطريقة صنعه من الالف الى الياء ان امكن و اذ كان هناك بعض الكتب تحكي عن هذا الوضوع و خاصة طريقة صنعه فارجو ان يتم وضع روابط تحميلهم مهما كانت لغة الكتاب


----------



## مبتدىءلينوكس (24 ديسمبر 2008)

zzzccc قال:


> بس والله دراسته صعبة
> هههههه
> الله المعين



باذن الله تعالى تصل لهذا العلم 
استعن بالله واجتهد فى تحصيله


----------



## مبتدىءلينوكس (24 ديسمبر 2008)

سفياندر قال:


> شكرا لكم لكن ممكن طريقة صنع هذا الملف و كيفية توليد الكهرباء من خلاله يعني مالادوات اللازمة و نريد شرح لطريقة صنعه من الالف الى الياء ان امكن و اذ كان هناك بعض الكتب تحكي عن هذا الوضوع و خاصة طريقة صنعه فارجو ان يتم وضع روابط تحميلهم مهما كانت لغة الكتاب



ان شاء الله تعالى ساحاول وضع كل الروابط اللتى قد تفيد له 


ولكن المشكلة ان اغلبها منتديات اجنبية متخصصة فقى الطاقة الحرة والمتجددة 
وستجد بها الكثير من تجارب الاعضاء 

والله المستعان


----------



## مبتدىءلينوكس (24 ديسمبر 2008)

سفياندر قال:


> شكرا لكم لكن ممكن طريقة صنع هذا الملف و كيفية توليد الكهرباء من خلاله يعني مالادوات اللازمة و نريد شرح لطريقة صنعه من الالف الى الياء ان امكن و اذ كان هناك بعض الكتب تحكي عن هذا الوضوع و خاصة طريقة صنعه فارجو ان يتم وضع روابط تحميلهم مهما كانت لغة الكتاب





بعض الروابط المفيدة 

http://www.physorg.com/news95001943.html


http://v3.espacenet.com/publicationDetails/biblio?CC=US&NR=7098547&KC=&FT=E


اول نموذج لملفات توليد الكهرباء تم تصميمه سنه 1919

الرابط http://atl2.netfirms.com/engy/mutch/matrixlaw/hubbard.htm

http://rexresearch.com/hubbard/hubbard.htm


http://amasci.com/freenrg/hubbard1.txt


http://www.linux-host.org/energy/shubbard.html

http://www.steorn.com/orbo/


روبط لمولد بدييني 

http://www.icehouse.net/john34/bedinibearden.html

http://openbookproject.net//electricCircuits/AC/AC_14.html#xtocid250917

http://jnaudin.free.fr/meg/megdsqth.htm

بعض الصور































سأحاول بأذن الله تعالى رفع باقي الصور 

ومعظمها اجتهادات ومحاولات فردية 

ولكنها ستضع لك الطريق لعمل ذالك المولد


----------



## مبتدىءلينوكس (24 ديسمبر 2008)

بعض الصور
































]


----------



## مبتدىءلينوكس (24 ديسمبر 2008)

* بعض الصور 


دائرة الرنين 


































*


----------



## مبتدىءلينوكس (24 ديسمبر 2008)

* بعض الصور 










































*


----------



## مبتدىءلينوكس (24 ديسمبر 2008)

* بعض الصور






*بعض الصور


----------



## مبتدىءلينوكس (24 ديسمبر 2008)

صور للملفات


----------



## مبتدىءلينوكس (24 ديسمبر 2008)

* صور للملفات









































*


----------



## مبتدىءلينوكس (24 ديسمبر 2008)




----------



## مبتدىءلينوكس (24 ديسمبر 2008)




----------



## مبتدىءلينوكس (24 ديسمبر 2008)




----------



## مبتدىءلينوكس (24 ديسمبر 2008)




----------



## مبتدىءلينوكس (24 ديسمبر 2008)




----------



## مبتدىءلينوكس (24 ديسمبر 2008)




----------



## مبتدىءلينوكس (25 ديسمبر 2008)

http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-8435800732540412467&hl=en


----------



## مبتدىءلينوكس (25 ديسمبر 2008)




----------



## م.محمد الكردي (25 ديسمبر 2008)

يعطيك ألف عافية أخي الكريم

فعلا موضوع الكهرومغناطيسية معضلة في تعلمه وبحر علمي حقيقي ، كنت في دراستي الجامعية قوي جدا

في كورسات الكهرومغناطيسية والمايكرويف لكن بصراحة لم أحب يوما حساباتها أو معادلاتها

برأيي الفترة المقبلة في القسم لابد من أن نطرح الموضوع من الأساسيات من جديد ليستوعب جميع الأعضاء

القصة من البداية.........

بارك الله فيك أخي مبتدئ ليونكس


----------



## khaledkamal21 (25 ديسمبر 2008)

*نرجو مزيد من الشرح*

وان كنت من محبي التجارب والحلول السريعة 
فاحضر ترنس صغير وقم بفك مالملفين الابتدلئي والثانوى ولاتنس ان تكتب قبل الفك خرج الملف الثانوى ودخل الملف الابتدائي وقم اثناء الفك بعد اللفات لكل ملف كهربي 
ثم احضر بكرة شريط لاصق وواملئي فجواتها ببودر الكربون الصباع الداخلى للبطاريات الجافة 
حتى تعمل على زيادة كفاءة المجال المعناطيسي ثم قم بلف الملف الثانوى الاول ثم الملف الابتدائي مع مراعاة عدد اللفات لكل منهم والان الى بعض الشرح
لنفرض انك استخدمت ترنس الدخل له 220 فولت والخرج 6فولت 
الملف ال6 فولت هو ملف الدخل فى الكويل الجديد 
فقم بتغزيته بتيار متردد 6فولت الى الملف الثانوى 
و قس خرج الملف الابتدائي 
النتيجة ستكون مفاجاءة


عزيزي الاخ الكريم / مبتدء لينوكس
هل تكرمت ببعض الايضاح او برسم كيفيه وضع القلبين للترانس حيث انه من المعلوم ان الترانس لي ملفين كما ذكرت سيادتكم و هما ملفوفين علي بعض اي ان الاول داخل قلب الثاني و في المنتصف القلب الحديد .

و الذي فهمته من كلام حضرتك هو فك الملفين و إخراجهم من بعض ثم لفهم مرة اخري و لكن سيكون الاول فوق الثاني و التجويف الموجود في قلب كل منهما سيتم ملئه بالجرافيت
اي سيكونا عمودا واحدا و لكن عذرا يا سيدي فإن تجويف واحد منهما سيكون اكبر من الثاني لانه في الاصل كان واحد منهما يحتضن الاخر - فهل نلفهم في قالب جديد متساوي لكل منهما

عذرا و لكني اطمع في شرح حضرتك كما عودتنا دائما

و لك جزيل الشكر

و لا ننسي ان نشكرك باسمي آيات التقدير بمجهودك الرائع في تحميل الصور السابقة للملفات و غيرها و اتمني كم قال المهندس المشرف ان يتم شرح تللك المادة من البداية و إفراد موضوع كامل عنها ووضع هذة الصور كمرفقات لان التحميل ياخذ وقت طويل جدا

اخيكم

خالد


----------



## مبتدىءلينوكس (26 ديسمبر 2008)

م.محمد الكردي قال:


> يعطيك ألف عافية أخي الكريم
> 
> فعلا موضوع الكهرومغناطيسية معضلة في تعلمه وبحر علمي حقيقي ، كنت في دراستي الجامعية قوي جدا
> 
> ...



جزاك الله خيرا اخى الكريم وفى انتظار الشر ح باذن الله تعالى 



> في كورسات الكهرومغناطيسية والمايكرويف لكن بصراحة لم أحب يوما حساباتها أو معادلاتها





نفس الحال معى ايضا :67:


----------



## khaledkamal21 (26 ديسمبر 2008)

الاخ الكريم / مبتدء ليونكس

هل تكرمت بالاجابة علي تساولاتي

و لك جزيل الشكر

اخيكم

خالد


----------



## مبتدىءلينوكس (26 ديسمبر 2008)

الاخ خالد 
ما اقصده هو شئ من هذه النماذج





و بالنسبة لاعادة لف الملفيين على بعض 

هو تماما كما ذكرت ولكن الفكرة 
ان الملف الداخلى الابتدائى 6فولت سيتم تغذيته وفولتاج عالى مثل الذى ببوينة السيارات 15 ألف فولت وتيار يقترب من الصفر
ولابد مثلا من تركيب بوجيه =شمعة احتراق بالدائرة حتى لا ينحرق الملف الابتدائى 
وهنا ستولد لديك مجال مغناطيسي عالى ينتج لك الكهرباء بالملف الثانوى 

ولكن قيمة الخرج كام لا اعرف 

لان حسابات المجلات المغناطيسية معقدة واكرههها

و لكن تلك هى الفكرة هى توليد مجال معناطيسي متبذب بقوة عالية يتم توليد منها الكهرباء لاعادة شحنه والاستفادة من الفائض 

وببعض الجهد والتجارب و شؤال المختصين تصل بان الله تعالى


----------



## سفياندر (28 ديسمبر 2008)

شكرا لك اخي مبتدىءلينوكس 
ممكن رابط تحميل هذا الكتاب كاملا 
http://www.fyslab.hut.fi/kurssit/Tfy-3.15xx/Tp_ohjeet/33en.pdf


----------



## جبل ثمر (1 يناير 2009)

وفقك الله ابداع دائم


----------



## zxi (4 يناير 2009)

موضوع شيق جدا جدا وانصح كل واحد ان يتابع الفلم الذي اشار عليه اخي مبتدئ لينوكس وهو على هذا الرابط

http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=167210479374903373&hl=en

ومدته تقريبا 38 دقيقة ولكنه 100% سوف يغير كل تفكيرك 

والشكر موصول لاخي مبتدئ لينوكس


----------



## مبتدىءلينوكس (5 يناير 2009)

[SIZE=-2]*BOOK]*[/SIZE] Introduction to Magnetism and *Magnetic *Materials


----------



## raadawad (23 مارس 2009)

مشكور على الموضوع الجميل


----------



## احمد العبيد (3 يونيو 2009)

شكرا على الموضوع المفيد
لا كن الكثير من الصور لا تظهر
ما الحل ..............................................


----------



## MOSTAFA3650 (2 يوليو 2009)

*شكرا على الموضوع المفيد*


----------



## علي! (2 يناير 2012)

بارك الله فيك اخينا الكريم على هذا الموضوع المميز والمفيد 


ارجو التوضيح اكثر اخينا المحترم 

هل تقصد ان قوة الشد والجذب والتنافر في المغناطيس اذا وضع عليه ملف ابتدائي وثانوي 
يمكن ان يولد طاقة ذاتيه من دون اي مصدر 

ارجو الاجابة على تسائلي مع دعائنا لكم في ظهر الغيب


----------

